# 504 and 502 oils



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

can i use a 504.00 oil for a 502.00 oil substitute?. i have an 06 passat which is 502 i believe and alot of the new oils coming out are 504. will these work for it. and has anyone used castrol slx pro ll03 gonna try it for the winter so i only have to change the oil once the winter . 504 is supposed to be long drain like 20000 miles or something like that?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: 504 and 502 oils (slvrbmbr)*

There is a good thread going on over a BITOG around this question right now:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...61982 
The impression I am left with is that 504 is technically okay, but it may not be the better choice. 
robert


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 504 and 502 oils (slvrbmbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrbmbr* »_can i use a 504.00 oil for a 502.00 oil substitute?. i have an 06 passat which is 502 i believe and alot of the new oils coming out are 504. will these work for it. and has anyone used castrol slx pro ll03 gonna try it for the winter so i only have to change the oil once the winter . 504 is supposed to be long drain like 20000 miles or something like that?

...yes. VWoA does have a TSB on it, allowing its use without voiding the warranty.
Our cars are not set up for the variable service intervals. Can't change it in VAG-COM either.
I used it on my 08 Passat 2.0T for 2 oil changes. The oil consumption was ridiculously high compared to using a 5w40. All 504/507 oils are 5w30.


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 504 and 502 oils (GT17V)*

figured that would be the case. ima test it out and see how it goes. this stuff is really thick too so i hope it works out ok for a while


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 504 and 502 oils (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
...yes. VWoA does have a TSB on it, allowing its use without voiding the warranty.
Our cars are not set up for the variable service intervals. Can't change it in VAG-COM either.
I used it on my 08 Passat 2.0T for 2 oil changes. The oil consumption was ridiculously high compared to using a 5w40. All 504/507 oils are 5w30.








It will be 30 is thinner than 40 when hot so it will burn off rather quickly at highway driving, not to mension the oils rediculously expensive even though it's soppose to do more miles before changes fact is it's upto 20k on petrol engines so it all depends on
How long th oil takes to get contaminated it triggers the service interval light, plus your paying over the odds for the oil.
All this variable service crap is designed to make more money in ''special longlife oil'' costs.
Cheaper to use standard 10k set time / mileage interval and 502.00 oil.
Problem is the newer vw's / audis which are more than 180bhp use the damn 504 oil which is the variable service oil, and can't be subsituted by the 502 oil







Load of F****** b******* if you ask me.
It's bad enough people waiting for the oil light to come on before topping oil up, now people are waiting for the oil sensor to tell them the oil needs replacing, just wait until the engine sludges up then the light will come on...


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: 504 and 502 oils (animaniac)*

So here is the data for the new VW 504.00 5W30 full-synthetic oil:
Viscosity grade SAE J 300 5W-30
Density at 20°C (68°F) ASTM D1298 0.848
Viscosity at 100°C (212°F) ASTM D445 11.7 mm²/s
Viscosity at 40°C (104°F) ASTM D445 72.3 mm²/s
Viscosity index ASTM D2270 157
Pour point ASTM D97 -39°C / -38°F
Flash point ASTM D92 242°C / 467°F
TBN ASTM D 2896 7.2 mg KOH/g
And here is the data for my recemtly discovered VW 502.00 semi-synthetic Motul 6100 10W40:
Viscosity grade SAE J 300 10W-40
Density at 15°C (59°F) ASTM D1298 0.872
Viscosity at 100°C (212°F) ASTM D445 14.5 mm²/s
Viscosity at 40°C (104°F) ASTM D445 101 mm²/s
Viscosity index ASTM D2270 149
Pour point ASTM D97 -33°C / -27°F
Flash point ASTM D92 224°C / 435°F
TBN ASTM D 2896 6.9 mg KOH/g
I would rather have the Motul 10W40 in either of my engines, not even taking into consideration it's half the price($7 vs. $14). http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 




_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:57 AM 11-15-2009_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

there's tons of great 502 oils out there. no point in running expensive 5w30 that just burns off even faster.
i'm loving my lubro moly full synthetic 5w40. german oil for a german car that i can pick up at napa. can't ask for it any better.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_there's tons of great 502 oils out there. no point in running expensive 5w30 that just burns off even faster.
i'm loving my lubro moly full synthetic 5w40. german oil for a german car that i can pick up at napa. can't ask for it any better.

If I had discovered Lubro Moly before Motul no doubt that would be my oil of choice but once you run 300V one time you just know....
However if I didn't have to deal with fuel dilution issues from mostly short trips I would stick with full-synthetic and my 8,000 mile intervals.


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

i have used lubro moly and have had no issues whatso ever but its getting cold up here and want to try gc. i also dont let my oil go longer than 3000 miles. i dont feel comfortable letting it go longer than that


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (slvrbmbr)*

I'm a LubroMoly user too. Tho i don't have any scientific claims to its goodness, it just feels right on WOT.


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re:*

I realize that this thread is two weeks old but I would like to point out that 504/507 oil is available at PepBoys for the reasonable price of $6,99 per liter. The product is Mobil-1 ESP 5W-30.
I thought this was common knowledge among the diehard crowd. The ESP 5W-30 has been available retail for several months now.


----------

